# VIM: File Enconding and Line Endings



## zoliky (May 6, 2013)

When saving files, these are the default settings in TextMate (Mac OS X)







How can I set VIM to use the same file encoding and line endings? I would be grateful for any suggestion. Thank you!


----------

